# Need advice on 22LR Semi Auto rifle and ammo



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

I know nothing about 22 LR caliper rifles. I had use of one while growing up. It was a pump and kept on my uncle's farm in the Country which I frequently visited. Bagged many a rabbit for eating while hunting with him at night.

I'm wanting to purchase a good semiauto for one of my grandsons who is big on hunting and outdoors. I noticed some comments on the internet about being careful what ammo you try and run thru a semi auto.

So, two questions. What semiauto would you recommend for a young teenager in the 22LR caliper and what ammo make and bullet specs would you recommend. The grandson is well versed on gun safety and has a lot of outdoor experience hunting deer with his other grandpa.

Thanks.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

ruger 10/22, lots of aftermarket goodies for the gun and they hold up good, can't say much about ammo other than stay with better ammo.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I have 2 22's i was building and then the panic happened. Ive guven up on them till after obama gets out. And if its still high and hard to get then i'll just keep what i got but wont buy any more. A real shame to because i have some gsg's, m&p15 22's, and so on.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Saved and saved and bought my 10/22 in 1993 when I turned 18 from Wal Mart..... Havent done a thing to it except shoot the ever loving heck out of it. They will eat whatever you can find but i usually buy bricks of thunderbolt or golden bullet....

Dont over think it. Get er done....

Mine wears a 2x7 and is an absolute blast.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a Marlin Model 60SN with a Simmons 22 Mag scope. This rifle has been very accurate and dependable. I also have a Ruger American Rifle bolt action 22 with the same scope on it and I run CCI Mini Mags or Federal blue box through both. I stocked up on this ammo back when you could get it pretty easy.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hard to argue with a 10/22 for a young shooter. As mentioned, many, many aftermarket goodies that are easy to install, or just leave it stock and shoot it.....for ever. They will digest anything you put in it. Just find the one that gives the best accuracy.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I've been beating on a Marline Model 60 for the past 18 years and it's never let me down, but one can never overlook the Ruger 10/22! I'd typically recommend a bolt action rifle like the Savage Mark II FV-SR depending on age, but you know the boy better than we do! For what it's worth, and decent semi auto .22 will eat up _almost_ anything that you can find to feed it. My suggestion, regardless of firearm purchased, is to supply the young man with several different types of .22 ammo, and then you can sit down with him to evaluate what works best for his rifle. Time outdoors, with firearms and family, is almost always a good thing!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

10/22 again, great rifle and a great price, like said, any .22lr ammo will work, seems like 300 bucks with a scope package


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

10/22.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Ruger 10/22 is the best.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

10/22 or a marlin model 60.

I shot a model 60 growing up. Probably put 20,000+ rounds through it, and it still shoots just as good today. My dad used to buy a brick of shells on the way to our farm, and by the end of the weekend I was out of ammo. Mine had an old fixed 6x power redfield wideview on it.... man that thing was a tack driver.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

If you are comfortable with tools, buy him a 10/22 but upgrade the trigger with a Kidd trigger kit. 

I just installed one in my 10/22, made a world of difference.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> If you are comfortable with tools, buy him a 10/22 but upgrade the trigger with a Kidd trigger kit.
> 
> I just installed one in my 10/22, made a world of difference.


I can vouch for the KIDD trigger upgrade. Yea its pricey, but wow it is a night and day difference. Also another great mod is the Viton buffer for the bolt, also from KIDD.

http://www.coolguyguns.com/


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Volquartsen makes great 10/22 stuff as well.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I love this thread! He asked for what gun and ammo and in true gun enthusiast style, he is getting advice (good advice) on how to mod it. I love it. He can learn more in this thread in 5 minutes than he could in a long time by experimenting. Great place to be!


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Bought my Marlin mod 60 in 1976. Thousands of rounds through it, still accurate and dependable. Having said that, you can't go wrong with a Ruger 10/22 either and the Ruger has lots of neat aftermarket accessories avail.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

what about bullet specs? no one had addressed that. I see where there are 20g, 36g, and numerous other grain bullets in the jhp category. Also, there are posts in other forums that say don't shoot 20 g in a semi auto.What are you folks running in your semi autos? I would think a bolt action would not care much what you cram in it but a semi auto would. Rifle would be used for plinking, small game, varmints(both two and four legged variety), targets and, in event of shif, home defense. Knowing the grandson, he would quickly qualify for an "arsenal" of ammo as the scab reporters call it.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Super Dave said:


> what about bullet specs? no one had addressed that. I see where there are 20g, 36g, and numerous other grain bullets in the jhp category. Also, there are posts in other forums that say don't shoot 20 g in a semi auto.What are you folks running in your semi autos? I would think a bolt action would not care much what you cram in it but a semi auto would. Rifle would be used for plinking, small game, varmints(both two and four legged variety), targets and, in event of shif, home defense. Knowing the grandson, he would quickly qualify for an "arsenal" of ammo as the scab reporters call it.


 10/22 will run it all. I prefer the federal maroon box stuff in mine. 22 is not my first choice for self defense but if I was going to I'd use CCI Stinger.
I don't like Remington thunderbolts because they foul so bad but a 10/22 will eat them like candy. 
Almost everyone will have a different opinion.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

cant beat the 10-22. Just be careful they can get addicting when you start customizing them. 
Trust me I know from first hand experience.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a problem with some old ammo i let sit around in my closet. Was regular led bullet and it got some corrosion on them and would not feed in my semi auto or my pump .22. Now i look to make sure its at least got a coating of some kind. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

To be honest, I went a LONG time saying "10-22" to that question any time someone answers: I still have several, and they're still good guns. BUT.... After having a couple for a few years, the answer to that question when put to me is now "S&W M&P 15-22", hands down. Cheaper to upgrade (standard AR-15 trigger, stock, etc.), better ergonomics including a standard adjustable stock to work with as kids grow, a lot more options on sights and optics with the rails on the gun, easier maintenance, a threaded barrel from the factory if one wants to try out a suppressor, cheaper magazines, very accurate, will eat about anything, etc. etc. etc.: as much as I love my 10-22T and the others, the Smith is just a better fit for a LOT of the niches that the 10-22 used to dominate with me.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

jetcycles said:


> I've been beating on a Marline Model 60 for the past 18 years and it's never let me down, but one can never overlook the Ruger 10/22! I'd typically recommend a bolt action rifle like the Savage Mark II FV-SR depending on age, but you know the boy better than we do! For what it's worth, and decent semi auto .22 will eat up _almost_ anything that you can find to feed it. My suggestion, regardless of firearm purchased, is to supply the young man with several different types of .22 ammo, and then you can sit down with him to evaluate what works best for his rifle. Time outdoors, with firearms and family, is almost always a good thing!


In my opinion,these are the very best choices for a 22 auto. Ruger 10-22 , and the Marlin model 60.....best two choices.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Super Dave said:


> what about bullet specs? no one had addressed that. I see where there are 20g, 36g, and numerous other grain bullets in the jhp category. Also, there are posts in other forums that say don't shoot 20 g in a semi auto.What are you folks running in your semi autos? I would think a bolt action would not care much what you cram in it but a semi auto would. Rifle would be used for plinking, small game, varmints(both two and four legged variety), targets and, in event of shif, home defense. Knowing the grandson, he would quickly qualify for an "arsenal" of ammo as the scab reporters call it.


The semi autos will run it all and ask for more when its empty. I prefer the federal ammo(maroon or blue box) but I shoot whatever I have on hand. Only ammo I try to stay away from is the Remington Golden Bullet. I just seem to have more misfires with them, YMMV though.

Just stay away from the low velocity stuff. The regular 36 and 40gr lead round nose bullets(1000fps or so) will shoot just fine out of the semiautos.

Not sure what the 22lr ammo supply is like now days as I have not been looking for any, but odds are if you find some, might as well buy a brick or a few boxes of whatever is there.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm still shooting a 1970 Remington Nylon 66...my first rifle and a Christmas present from my Dad.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> To be honest, I went a LONG time saying "10-22" to that question any time someone answers: I still have several, and they're still good guns. BUT.... After having a couple for a few years, the answer to that question when put to me is now "S&W M&P 15-22", hands down. Cheaper to upgrade (standard AR-15 trigger, stock, etc.), better ergonomics including a standard adjustable stock to work with as kids grow, a lot more options on sights and optics with the rails on the gun, easier maintenance, a threaded barrel from the factory if one wants to try out a suppressor, cheaper magazines, very accurate, will eat about anything, etc. etc. etc.: as much as I love my 10-22T and the others, the Smith is just a better fit for a LOT of the niches that the 10-22 used to dominate with me.


Bought my son one and he loves it. Never an issue with it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

coogerpop said:


> In my opinion,these are the very best choices for a 22 auto. Ruger 10-22 , and the Marlin model 60.....best two choices.


Had both over years Both great choice,,,Ruger will cost a lil more but better resale and its small and handy and rotary clip is great with a couple extras ready to go,,,Marlin cheaper and tube fed which work great just slow reload. If me I get Ruger but really with either you can't go wrong


----------

